# Shoulld I switch to diesell?



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have a Pilote R470 weighing 2900Kg GVW and we want to tow a 400Kg buggy. 
We are getting 17.5 mpg from the petrol engine and are considering going for 1.9 Turbo diesel (Peugeot) at £2,500 fitted ccmplete 
We expect to do about 15000 miles a year fulltime in Europe for the next few years. 
Any ideas about the sense of this change and what sort of performance/fuel consumption? 
Thanks 
Patrick


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Without being an expert my opinion is that it may be better to convert your petrol engine to run on gas.

Harvey


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

agree.
1.9 not big enuf imho.




someone will give you the eaxct performance envelop at each individual rev, depending on atmospheric pressure and the mongolian gold harvest, therreby proving me wrong.



go for gas.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

The Mongolian Harvest is a load of tosh :lol: :lol: 

Have to say, that you should be getting more than 18mpg. Take your divers boots off :lol: My Talisman, with the same engine gives me up to 27mpg on motorways and autoroutes at 55-60. It took me a while to get the engine set up, but it runs as sweet as a nut. If you get yours up to 22, I can't think that 2.5k is worth it and that buys an awful lot of petrol.

many years ago, the break even point for changing to diesel was 17k. It has to be an awful lot further than that now.

H


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

homerdog said:


> many years ago, the break even point for changing to diesel was 17k. It has to be an awful lot further than that now.


... especially considering the price of diesel these days :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes, and of course the mongolian gold harvest, which has a bearing.....



128degrees.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

bandaid said:


> yes, and of course the mongolian gold harvest, which has a bearing.....
> 
> 128degrees.


You at the bottle again :lol: :lol: H


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

No, what I am is almost loosing the will to live. I'm working on an Ikea commercial in studio, and I been here since 0630, and we aint gonna finish til gone 2200.

been like this for over a week, and Im



BOOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEEDDDDDDD

slightly


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*but, but, but...*

Troublle is I'm right up to my weight limit and the gas tank has to weigh a few kilos and what woulld I do in Spain where they don't seem to have many filling stations for Autogas?
Yep, you are sooo right, Homerdog. Liz was driving at 70/75 most of the way from Dorset to Yorkshire when I did that calculation... We werent tugging though.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops! I'm not getting involved :lol: H


----------

